# What other boards do you post on, what are some of your hobbies?



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

I thought it might be interesting to learn more about our fellow members by asking what interests they have outside of classical music. 

I frequent several audio/music message boards, a political board and sports forum. 

My interests in the real world, outside of classical music are again sport but also I enjoy architecture. 
Always wanting to learn more, I am generally always taking a course of one kind or another.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I hardly go to any other boards anymore. I used to go to classic rock and progressive rock boards, but (although I still love the music) I found the discussions not very interesting. I also frequented a logical puzzles site and an on-line mafia (the game) forum, and was an admin on both, but lost interest after 10+ years on them.

Outside music, my main interests are Fine Art (never bothered to look for a discussion board though), Photography (spent many years on Flickr, including being an admin for various groups, but that site has taken a nose dive years ago), Sudoku's, and Chess. I play loads of chess on line, but the discussion boards on those sites tend to be juvenile. I used to be a Bridge fanatic as well, but that stopped a few decades ago.

I like to watch movies and TV series once in a while (preferably with my wife), and football, although preferably in summaries (that is soccer for the US crowd).


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I hardly go to any other boards anymore. I used to go to classic rock and progressive rock boards, but (although I still love the music) I found the discussions not very interesting. I also frequented a logical puzzles site and an on-line mafia (the game) forum, and was an admin on both, but lost interest after 10+ years on them.
> 
> Outside music, my main interests are Fine Art (never bothered to look for a discussion board though), Photography (spent many years on Flickr, including being an admin for various groups, but that site has taken a nose dive years ago), Sudoku's, and Chess. I play loads of chess on line, but the discussion boards on those sites tend to be juvenile. I used to be a Bridge fanatic as well, but that stopped a few decades ago.
> 
> I like to watch movies and TV series once in a while (preferably with my wife), and football, although preferably in summaries (that is soccer for the US crowd).


Great insight, thanks.

I expect lot's of folks will mention film.

You have very intellectual leanings. I am not surprised.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I frequent a couple other music forums but I find very little of interest there. It's just an old habit that I need to break. I've allowed the internet to become an addicting habit of which I need to scale down in order to get back to how I used to spend more of my time. And that is reading and exercising. My wife and I do make it a point to get out walking or go to the gym but I've really slacked off on my reading. I have a stack of books I want to get to. I'm interested in evolutionary biology, physics, philosophy, and all kinds of history. I do try to keep informed about politics and current events but lately the level of toxicity and crudeness here in the states is a big turn off. I don't watch any of the news shows or TV in general. I find interesting stuff on YouTube.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A travel forum, another music forum, three Facebook music groups, some reddit stuff, plus very varied twitter stuff, mainly politics, travel, news, history, culture.

It's varying exactly how much time I spend on the web though, and I might select some more specialized fields later, especially non-musical, since the rather scattered ones don't necessarily pay off much.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Has anybody gotten back to attending concerts since the onset of the pandemic? That's something I truly miss. My wife and I were having a blast going to jazz and classical concerts before the lockdowns. We even did a couple of rock concerts including Steve Hackett, and Richard Thompson, which were both wonderful.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Adventure motorcycling: advrider.com
Rugby: DrunkenWasps.com, Onceawasp.com


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's TC only for me. As far as hobbies go, I grow my own special plants now - it's legal in Albuquerque. If any of you ever visit me, I can offer you a blend that would knock your socks off.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Has anybody gotten back to attending concerts since the onset of the pandemic? That's something I truly miss. My wife and I were having a blast going to jazz and classical concerts before the lockdowns. We even did a couple of rock concerts including Steve Hackett, and Richard Thompson, which were both wonderful.


Not I. Somehow, teh idea of listening to a concert with a facemask on is too off putting. Don't misunderstand, I think it is wise and prudent to so do, it just esthetically makes it a very undesirable for me.

Same with dinning out. These are my two most frequent indulgences, both on hold still.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Chilham said:


> Adventure motorcycling: advrider.com
> Rugby: DrunkenWasps.com, Onceawasp.com


Seems the aggressive nature of these endeavors should be expected from one with an avatar such as you use. Very cool.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

eljr said:


> Not I. Somehow, teh idea of listening to a concert with a facemask on is too off putting. Don't misunderstand, I think it is wise and prudent to so do, it just esthetically makes it a very undesirable for me.
> 
> Same with dinning out. These are my two most frequent indulgences, both on hold still.


I know exactly what you mean. I tried it this past August and it was miserable because the venue had no a/c and it was 90 degrees. I bailed after a half hour. I'd be more willing to try it now that the weather has cooled off.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

eljr said:


> Seems the aggressive nature of these endeavors should be expected from one with an avatar such as you use. Very cool.


Avatars can be misleading. My user name on one of those sites is, "Wildman". It's just a family name I use. Some of those from that site who have met me in, "Meatspace", as they name it, call me, "Mildman".


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

eljr said:


> Not I. Somehow, teh idea of listening to a concert with a facemask on is too off putting. Don't misunderstand, I think it is wise and prudent to so do, it just esthetically makes it a very undesirable for me.
> 
> Same with dinning out. These are my two most frequent indulgences, both on hold still.


Same for me and my wife. I miss concerts and restaurants a lot. Why some people think the pandemic is over is beyond me, the latest predictions I've seen for the world to start recovering range from late 2023/4 up to 2026.
My hobbies are Astronomy (I own a decent telescope) and reading Sci-Fi. As for other boards, I only visit one other which is more music production/industry based. It's best I find to limit my interactions online and besides, TC is a fantastic resource so no need for anymore distractions.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

mikeh375 said:


> Same for me and my wife. I miss concerts and restaurants a lot. Why some people think the pandemic is over is beyond me, the latest predictions I've seen for the world to start recovering range from late 2023/4 up to 2026.
> My hobbies are Astronomy (I own a decent telescope) and reading Sci-Fi. As for other boards, I only visit one other which is more music production/industry based. It's best I find to limit my interactions online and besides, TC is a fantastic resource so no need for anymore distractions.


We could very easily be rid of Covid at the earlier date IF people masked and were vaccinated. It really is that easy. We now have a handle of what it takes to live comparatively safely with Covid around us.

In Manhattan, the infection rate is 4-8 times lower than the immediate surrounding counties. This, in spite of the fact that over a million people a day enter Manhattan for work. And Manhattan has people living on top of one another, it should have the highest infection rates. But why doesn't it? Compulsory mask and vaccination demands. It's that simple.

There is no reason for any cases in most rural areas of the country and yet they lead teh way in infection rate. Very disheartening.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Daily visits to 2 model railway forums, a photography forum and TC, occasional visits to another model railway and another photo, previous to TC I visited MIMF daily. Years ago I also visited a gardening forum


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I post on BikeForums, mainly in the vintage bicycles thread. I own a selection of vintage bicycles, most of which are parked in the living room and probably making my roommates very upset.


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

The Guardian and Librivox. Some Linux reddits.


----------

